# Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!



## Schwedenulli (2. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute!

Habe leider in dieser Woche wieder einen "Hechtbaum" entdeckt.
Ca. 60 frische Hechtköpfe an den Ästen einer Tanne befestigt.
VIELE DAVON UNTERMASSIG - und das in unmittelbarer Nähe von mehreren schwedischen Häusern.
Glaubt mir bitte: Nicht nur die Schweden empfinden das als sehr abschreckend!
Es wirft ein sehr schlechtes Bild auf uns Angler!
Außer dem Anblick der Menge / Größe der Fische ( Resultat einer Woche ) ist auch der in wenigen Tagen entstehende Gestank und die Belästigung durch Fliegen alles andere als angenehm.
Sch....auch für den, der es dann wegmachen soll!

Denkt bitte mal drüber nach, ob das wirklich sein muß!
Man kann seinen Erfolg auch anders feiern denke ich.

Petri Heil aus Schweden

Ulli #h

P.S.: Ich weiß mit absoluter Sicherheit, wer ihn angelegt hat.
Leider eine deutsche Anglergruppe!


----------



## fantazia (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*

sowas hab ich ja noch nie gehört.kranke leute gibs#d.


----------



## fette beute (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*

sowas hab ich ja noch nie gehört,is ja unglaublich #d#d#d#d


----------



## Mario563 (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*

ALso bin noch nicht allzulange dabei hier, aber gibts sowas wirklich???? Ist ja echt krass, wie krank muss man sein um sowas zu machen


----------



## fette beute (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*



fantazia schrieb:


> sowas hab ich ja noch nie gehört.kranke leute gibs#d.



zwei leute,ein gedanke :m


----------



## Ronen (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*

Mal ganz doof gefragt....was tut ein "HECHTBAUM"...bzw. welchen zweck soll der erfüllen???


Gruss Ronen


----------



## Skorpion (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*

wie krank muss man sein. Da fehlen einem die Worte#d
man sollte diese Arsch.... selber mal am Baum festbinden:r


----------



## sebastian (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*

frag mich auch grad wieso irgendwer sowas macht.


----------



## @dr! (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*

jo finde ich auch echt krank ... haste mal ein foto? 
kann mir nicht vorstellen wie dumm man sein muss um sowas zu machen! kein respekt mehr vor den tieren


----------



## adeev (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*

Habe so was noch nie gesehen. Wie bekloppt muss man sein, um so viele Hechte wegzuschmeißen? 

Ich würde solchen Anglern deren Ruten mit Hacken in den Ar..h stecken und dort um die 380° drehen lassen. Vielleicht vergeht dann die Lust zu vandalieren... #6


----------



## Lasko (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*

Da fehlen einem einfach nur die Worte! Echt Schade, dass es sowas gibt!

Lasko


----------



## Mario563 (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*



@dr! schrieb:


> jo finde ich auch echt krank ... haste mal ein foto?
> Also ein Foto davon muss ich nicht unbedingt haben


----------



## xxcruiserxx (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*

solche menschen müssen extrem gelitten haben. wie kann man denn nur so wenig respekt vor dem lebendigen wesen und der natur haben?!


----------



## honeybee (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*



adeev schrieb:


> Habe so was noch nie gesehen. Wie bekloppt muss man sein, um so viele Hechte wegzuschmeißen?
> 
> Ich würde solchen Anglern deren Ruten mit Hacken in den Ar..h stecken und dort um die 380° drehen lassen. Vielleicht vergeht dann die Lust zu vandalieren... #6



Es geht nicht um ganze hechte, sondern um die Köpfe. Zum anderen meinst Du bestimmt Haken und nicht Hacken.


----------



## honeybee (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, dass die "Zeitgenossen" die Hechtköpfe zwecks der "Kiefer-Trophäen" in die Tanne gehängt haben - den Rest besorgen die Fliegen....



Ich kenne noch solche Bäume aus früheren Zeiten. Nach einer geraumen Zeit war das Fleisch weg und die Köpfe auch.
Wobei es sich da nicht um so eine Anzahl handelte.....ich stand trotzdem immer davon und hab die Köpfe bestaunt.


----------



## @dr! (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*

achso es geht nur um die köpfe... sry dann habe ich mich verlesen. ok dann kann ich es einiger maßen verstehen - solange der rest verwertet wird! 

auch wenn ich nicht unbedingt so eine kiefertrophäe haben muss..


----------



## Living Dead (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*

In einem ich glaube finnischem Forum war mal ein Bericht übers Abfischen eines Hechtverseuchten Sees. Die Typen haben die Hechte dort Anhänger weise abtransportiert. Abschlachtung pur.


----------



## Steffmaster (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*

Das ist doch krank- Wir, die Angler, werden wieder sch.... dargestellt, von wegen "mördern", sowas is hohl...


----------



## pike1984 (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*

60 Köpfe?! Da müssen ja mehrere Angler beteiligt gewesen sein. Und du glaubst/weißt, dass das deutsche Urlauber waren? Und Untermaßige noch dazu#q. Das ist ja eine regelrecht gruslige Vorstellung.|abgelehn


----------



## Stonefish (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*

Das ist total krank. Wenn da untermäßige dabei waren, sollte man diese Spinner gleich anzeigen. Ich hoffe es waren keine Gäste von Dir Ulli. Wenn doch bin ich mir sicher was du mit deren nächster Reservierung machst.
Es tut mir im Herzen weh, dass ich diese 60 Fische im September nicht mehr fangen kann.


----------



## Leif (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*

Hallo,

klar ist es krank. Wenn die fische noch einer sinnvollen Verwerung nachgekommen sind geht es halbwegs.
in England ist seit drei jahren einer unterwegs der große Hechte am laufenden band fängt sie töter, teilweise verunstaltet und auf den parkplatz schmeißt. Das ist krank.


----------



## avoelkl (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*

Dieses Verhalten hat nichts mit "krank" zu tun, sondern nur mit unbeschreiblich Dumm und primitiv.

Selbst wenn es eine größere Gruppe von Idioten waren, gehe ich mit Sicherheit davon aus, dass diese Menge an Fischen nicht in der gleichen Woche gegessen wurden.

Man ist also zu Gast in einem anderen Land, wird dort wie in Schweden üblich sehr freundlich aufgenommen #h und führt sich dann auf wie die Raubritter. Rausholen was geht und wenn überhaupt rein in die Truhe und nach Hause karren.:v 

Wie unbeschreiblich Dumm und besoffen muss man denn sein, auch noch dieses Proletenverhalten durch das Aufhängen der "Trophäen" auf einem Baum für jeden Schweden sowohl optisch, wie auch nach kurzer Zeit geruchstechnisch, zur Schau zu stellen.#q #q 

Diese lieben Mitbürger :c sorgen genau mit so einem Verhalten dafür, dass es immer mehr Verbote und Einschränkungen gibt. Vom Ruf "der Deutschen" im Ausland mal ganz zu schweigen. 

Meine Meinung: Man sollte die Namen der Täter ermitteln und bei den deutschen Behörden versuchen, diesen Menschen wegen .....|kopfkrat ,Raubbau an der Natur, Rufschädigung der vernünftigen Angler, Dummheit, ..........., für alle Zeit den Fischereischein zu nehmen und am besten lebenslanges Angelverbot in allen Ländern dieser Erde.

Sorry, aber bei sowas krieg ich mich nicht mehr ein. Wenn ich sowas sehe würde ich am liebsten ne Knarre nehmen .....:e


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*

Das mit dem Hechtbaum habe auch ich noch nicht gehört bzw. gesehen. Das ist schon krank. 
Die Aussage von Ulli, dass auch untermaßige gefangen werden kann ich nur bestätigen. Das sind leider keine Einzelfälle. 
Leider denken viele Angeler bzw. Urlaubsangler die freizügen Gestzte ausnützen zu müssen.
Das Krasseste was ich erlebt hatte war, dass mir Angler stolz berichteten dreißig Hechte gefangen zu haben. Auf die Frage wo sie denn seien sagte man hier im Eimer. 
Ich glaube der Größte war so bei 25 cm. 
Ich habe die Herren etwas aufgeklärt betreffend Mindestmaße und Gestze. Offensichtlich habe ich dabei etwas übertrieben, denn die Herren sind nicht mehr angeln gegangen.
Detlef


----------



## the-kingfishers (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*

Ich habe viel in Dänemark und Schweden gefischt!
Kenne auch solche Bäume sehr wohl. Allerdings keine Bäume mit 60 Hechtköpfen. Aber wenn mann zu Fuß unterwegs ist sieht man immer wieder Bäume mit Hechtköpfen aller Größen dran.

Das die Scandinavier bessere mit ihren Gewässern umgehen bzw Gewässerwirtschaft betreiben ist allen klar, deshalb denke ich das das mit den Untermasigen Hechten so ne Sache für sich ist, man kann jedenfalls beruhigt sein das es nur Köpfe sind ..... 

Nun zum Geschmückten Baum!

Ich habe einen alten ( Schwedeischen/ einheimischen ) Fischer mal beobachtet der so etwas gemacht hat! Habe mich gefragt warum und bin daraufhin zu ihm gegangen!

Es handelt sich um eine Jahrhundert alte Tradition in dem der Angler dem Fisch und der Natur Respekt verweist. Mit dem auf hängen des Kopfes läst der Fischer den Geist des Fischen am Wasser und lässt diesen an seinem Ort. Viel glaubten es bringe Unglück die Köpfe nach Hause zu nehmen, da die Geister in diesem Ort nicht frei wären!

Es ist Ansichtssache ob einem dies gefällt oder nicht, ich habe 12 Jahre in Africa gelebt und so einiges an alten Bräuchen mitbekommen. Kann deshalb auch diesen Bauch verstehen.
Gruß Kingfishers


----------



## oknel (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*



the-kingfishers schrieb:


> ...Nun zum Geschmückten Baum!
> 
> Ich habe einen alten ( Schwedeischen/ einheimischen ) Fischer mal beobachtet der so etwas gemacht hat! Habe mich gefragt warum und bin daraufhin zu ihm gegangen!
> 
> ...



ja kenn ich auch aus unseren breitengraden, alte tradition

köpfe werden zum trockenen aufgepiekst und sind manchmal von einer ganzen saison oder noch älter.

ich find nix dabei abgesehn von den untermassigen aber das ist von hier schwer zu beurteilen.

mfg


----------



## Ascanius (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*

also so viel hunger können die gott weiss nicht haben und in betracht was das für ne sauerrei und nen gestank an dem baum geben muss sollte man die dummköppe eigentlich nur noch mit an den baum binden, dann lernen die es eventuell


----------



## Hummer (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*

Ich habe so etwas bisher nur in Schweden gesehen. Woher willst Du wissen dass das deutsche Angler waren?#c 

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Dieter1952 (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*



Hummer schrieb:


> Ich habe so etwas bisher nur in Schweden gesehen. Woher willst Du wissen dass das deutsche Angler waren?#c
> 
> Petri
> 
> Hummer


 
_Habe vor 2 Jahren in Mittelschweden mal so einen Baum gesehen. Direkt vor der Hütte. Die Hütte wurde durch einen deutschen Vermittler nur an deutsche Angler vermietet. _
_Auch wenn die Köpfe im Laufe der Zeit schrumpften, viel größer wie ein 50er waren die Hechte zu Lebzeiten nicht._
_Meine persönliche Meinung? Geschmacklos!_


----------



## Ullov Löns (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*

Alles etwas denaturalisiert hier...oder täusche ich mich. 

Uli


----------



## the-kingfishers (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*

Ich finde ihr reagiert gerade etwas karss, man sollte schon etwa  tolerant sein und andre Kulturen respektieren!
Hier aber gleich so auf den Putz hauen und die deutschen und das kann doch nicht angehen und und und........ slow down Guys!


----------



## Ullov Löns (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*



the-kingfishers schrieb:


> ....man sollte schon etwa tolerant sein und andre Kulturen respektieren!
> 
> 
> ........ slow down Guys!


 

|good: 
Genau! 
Am deutschen Wesen soll die Welt genesen. Ohne Einblick in die Kultur zu haben, sollte man vielleicht sich bei sowas etwas weniger aufregen.
Sich den Fischkopf in den Garten zu hängen beweist evt. mehr Respekt, als diesen in die Tonne zu kloppen.
Man sollte einen solchen Baum für Tiefkühltruhenvollangler auch in deutschen Ländern einführen, damit sie täglich an die gefangenen Fische erinnert werden.

Äh sorry, das war jetzt zynisch.

Uli


----------



## the-kingfishers (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*

Freut mich das du es verstanden hast,es  ist genau das was ich erwartet habe!


----------



## pikepirate (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*

|good: 

Nun zum Geschmückten Baum!

Ich habe einen alten ( Schwedeischen/ einheimischen ) Fischer mal beobachtet der so etwas gemacht hat! Habe mich gefragt warum und bin daraufhin zu ihm gegangen!

Es handelt sich um eine Jahrhundert alte Tradition in dem der Angler dem Fisch und der Natur Respekt verweist. Mit dem auf hängen des Kopfes läst der Fischer den Geist des Fischen am Wasser und lässt diesen an seinem Ort. Viel glaubten es bringe Unglück die Köpfe nach Hause zu nehmen, da die Geister in diesem Ort nicht frei wären!

Es ist Ansichtssache ob einem dies gefällt oder nicht, ich habe 12 Jahre in Africa gelebt und so einiges an alten Bräuchen mitbekommen. Kann deshalb auch diesen Bauch verstehen.
Gruß Kingfishers[/QUOTE]

|good:  
jepp, das hab ich auch schon mal gehört, und find ich auch gut, hat was mystisch und zolt dem Hecht ne Menge Respekt,
Allerdings 60 Stück auf einen Schlag und dann noch kleine, zeugt eher von einem Massaker von Tiefkühltruenanglern.


----------



## Dieter1952 (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*



fette beute schrieb:


> sowas hab ich ja noch nie gehört,is ja unglaublich #d#d#d#d


 
_Hallo Heiko, solltest mal die Köpfe deines erlegten Wildes an den nächsten Baum nageln. So viel Respekt gegenüber Reh und Hase sollte sein:g _


----------



## avoelkl (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*



the-kingfishers schrieb:


> Ich finde ihr reagiert gerade etwas karss, man sollte schon etwa tolerant sein und andre Kulturen respektieren!
> Hier aber gleich so auf den Putz hauen und die deutschen und das kann doch nicht angehen und und und........ slow down Guys!


 
@the-kingfischer

ich war bestimmt schon 10 mal über mehrere Wochen in Schweden im Urlaub. Ja, auch ich kenne diesen Brauch die Köpfe an einen Baum zu hängen. #h 

Aber ich habe noch nie einen Schweden gesehen, der in einer Woche 60 Stück aufgehängt hat #q . Und das hat nichts mit Respekt dem Brauchtum gegenüber zu tun. Schon gar nicht, wenn man es als "Nichtschwede" macht.

Und es dreht mir den Magen um, in diesem Zusammenhang noch Worte wie "Respekt vor dem Hecht" zu benutzen. Wenn hier irgendjemand Respekt vor der Natur hätte, würde er nicht so viele Hechte abmetzeln. Stellt Euch doch einfach mal vor, alle die am Asnen zum Angeln sind würden der Natur den gleichen "Respekt" erweisen.
|kopfkrat 

Das ist und bleibt ein unnötiges Tierabschlachten und es auch noch in dümmster Weise zur Schau stellen. 

PS: Das mit den kleinen Hechten kann man auch ganz anders sehen. Aktuell in Fisch & Fang steht, dass in Irland alle Hechte über 50cm zurückgesetzt werden müssen. Nur die kleinen dürfen verspeist werden. Die haben sich auch was dabei gedacht.#h 
Schaut Euch mal Gewässer an, wo die "Großen" stark abgefischt werden. Da werden die Fische immer kleiner


----------



## donlotis (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*

Ich glaube, man muss hier unterscheiden:

1. Das Aufhängen von einem oder zwei Hechtköpfen im Sinne der Tradition/Respekt und

2. dem Aufhängen von ca. 60 Köpfen von teilweise untermaßigen Hechten, im irrwitzigen Glauben, die Kreatur noch zu respektieren.

Gruß donlotis


----------



## adeev (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*



honeybee schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um ganze hechte, sondern um die Köpfe. Zum anderen meinst Du bestimmt Haken und nicht Hacken.




Selbstverständlich meine ich den Haken. Hacken hat dort nichts zu suchen...


----------



## fette beute (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*



Dieter1952 schrieb:


> _Hallo Heiko, solltest mal die Köpfe deines erlegten Wildes an den nächsten Baum nageln. So viel Respekt gegenüber Reh und Hase sollte sein:g _



gott oh gott, was sollen wohl die kinder denken die am sonntag durch den wald gehen und mit mama und papa piknik machen :q


----------



## Stonefish (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*

Ist ja wirklich klasse wenn deutsche Angler einer schwedischen Tradition in so vorbildlicher Weise nachkommen. Wenn ein Schwede einen Hechtkopf an den Baum hängt dann nageln die Deutschen gleich 60 Stück an den Baum. #6 Sie wollten damit bestimmt ihren Respekt gegenüber der Kreatur und der Natur zum Ausdruck bringen.#q 

Leute träumt weiter !


----------



## Udo1 (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*

Hi Schwedenulli,
ich finde das auch geschmachlos. Solche Verhaltensweisen sind
für mich nicht weidgerecht.
Was hälst Du davon die Urheber bekannt zu geben?
ich fände es in Ordnung. Wenn wir etwas ändern wollen, dann müssen wir es deutlich ansprechen.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Schwedenulli (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*

Ich hoffe das diejenigen die Reaktionen hier lesen - bekanntzugeben wer`s war halte ich für keine gute Idee!
Aber vielleicht mal grundsätzlich:

Der "Gedankensprung" vom aufgehängten Geweih zum Hechtkopf ist vielleicht gar nicht so groß. Aber sollte man sich nicht mit etwas mehr *"Feingefühl"* an ein paar Grundregeln halten, wenn man einen solchen "Trophäenbaum" anlegt ?( was für viele geschmacklos, aber nicht grundsätzlich verboten ist! ):

1. ) *KEINE Hechte unter Mindestmaß* - wenn überhaupt, dann nur "KAPITALE" - sprich: besonders schöne / große Köpfe.
2. ) *Nur dort, wo es die Öffentlichkeit nicht sieht* ( riecht! ), also nur bei abgelegenen Unterkünften.
3.) *Spätestens bei Abreise ENTFERNEN / Entsorgen.*
Es gibt nicht NUR Angler auf dieser Welt!
Habe selber mehrfach gesehen, wie sich kleine Kinder heftig erschrocken und gefürchtet haben beim Anblick eines solchen "Baumes". 
4.) ....und ganz bestimmt *KEINE 60 Stück*!


Vielleicht sollte - wer sowas mag - lieber den einen oder anderen Kopf präparieren lassen, um sich dann jahrelang darüber freuen zu können?!?

Beste Grüße vom Åsnensee

Ulli |wavey:

P.S.: Diese Art von "Kühltruhenfischerei" lässt sich leider nicht immer rechtzeitig verhindern.
Eine Wiederholung dagegen manchmal schon!!!


----------



## Dieter1952 (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*

Schwedennulli:
3.) *Spätestens bei Abreise ENTFERNEN / Entsorgen.*

_Seh ich auch so. Brauch ja niemand mitzubekommen, wie sehr man den Schwedischen Traditionen fröhnt _


----------



## Brisko (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*

Was dem einen sein tiefer gelegter 3er BMW als SCH...-Verlängerung ....ist dem anderen halt der Baum voller Hechte... :v 
Ich werde auch im Juni in Schweden sein... Und es wäre schade, wenn ich meinem Sohn erklären müsste, warum da kleine Hechtköpfe im Baum hängen, wo ich ihm einen bewußten Umgang mit der Natur zu zeigen versuche.... 

By the way... Bevor Beschwerden kommen.. Ich fahre auch BMW#6 #6


----------



## Esoxfreund (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*

Das hat mit Brauch und Sitte nichts zu tun ...
edit by Hummer 
was soll der Blödsinn, wir Angler stehen wieder als Mörder da, nur weil ein paar einzelne nicht wissen mit ihrer langeweile umzugehen....
hab von solchen Hechtbäumen noch nie gehört, aber da verdreht sich einen ja der Magen..
sowas würd ich nicht sehen wollen, der Gedanke daran ist sowas von abartig....
gibt echt Leute geht ja gar nicht  #q


----------



## andre23 (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*

....ich kenne diese tradition...nicht nur aus schweden....die frage ist, waren es deutsche oder schweden....wenn die einheimischen es machen, sollten wir uns kein "öffentliches" urteil bilden dürfen...wenn es deutsche waren ist es wirklich krank und geltungsbedürftig...vieleicht aber einfach nur zu besoffen...oder alles zusammen !!!

mvh andré


----------



## the-kingfishers (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*

Danke für das Kommentar! war auf jeden Fall nen guter!
Und nicht so stumpf wie manch andere in dieser Diskussion!


----------



## Allroundtalent (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*

ich wusste garnicht, dass es sowas wiederwertiges gibt... kranke leute...

..manchmal frage ich mich wie dumm, wirklich stroh dumm manche leute sein können, sieht man leider immer wieder im alltag #d#d|gr:​


----------



## b&z_hunter (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*



dergute1963 schrieb:


> @dr! schrieb:
> 
> 
> > jo finde ich auch echt krank ... haste mal ein foto?
> ...


----------



## Stonefish (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*



b&z_hunter schrieb:


> dergute1963 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Warum eigentlich nicht ? Behaupten kann jeder !
> ...


----------



## Schwedenulli (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*

@ alle

Es waren deutsche Angler. Definitiv!
Aber darum geht es gar nicht nur.
Es geht in erster Linie um die Menge der Fische,
die Größe der Fische,
den Ort, wo der Baum angelegt wurde und die Frage:
Wer macht es weg?
Vielleicht auch um Sinn und Zweck - oder die Frage, wie es aussehen / stinken würde,
wenn plötzlich *ALLE *Hechte am Baum landen würden.

Ich wollte aber hier keine Diskussion a la "catch und release, ja oder nein" entfachen, sondern lediglich darauf hinweisen das so etwas hier *NICHT GERNE* gesehen wird. Alter schwedischer Brauch hin oder her!
Macht mit dieser Information, was Ihr wollt.
Wenn Euch aber was am Bild des deutschen Anglers in Schweden liegt, dann denkt vielleicht mal drüber nach was *IHR* selber tun ( oder lassen ) könnt dafür, wie es ausfällt!

Grüße aus Schweden

Ulli#h


----------



## pfingstangler (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*



Schwedenulli schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> .... Es wirft ein sehr schlechtes Bild auf uns Angler!
> P.S.: Ich weiß mit absoluter Sicherheit, wer ihn angelegt hat.
> Leider eine deutsche Anglergruppe!


 
Diese Unsitte kannte ich noch nicht. Angesichts der Zustände an vielen deutschen Gewässern wundert mich allerdings fast nichts mehr.

Ich hatte leise gehofft, diese hirnlosen Müllschleudern, die unsere Gewässer inkl. der Ufer verunstalten, wären zu faul, den weiten Weg nach Schweden auf sich zu nehmen (der Weg zu einem Abfallbehälter - am besten dem eigenen, den man dann *zu Hause* entsorgt - ist diesen "Naturfreunden" ja auch zu weit).

Mir liegt eine Menge daran, dass deutsche Angler in Schweden auch in Zukunft gern gesehen sind. Ergo habe ich null Verständnis für solche Sauereien!


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*



			
				Schwedenulli schrieb:
			
		

> ... sondern lediglich darauf hinweisen das so etwas hier NICHT GERNE gesehen wird. Alter schwedischer Brauch hin oder her!


 
Widerspricht sich oder?! 
oder bezieht sich deine Aussage darauf, dass Scheden nicht gerne sehen, wenn DEUTSCHE nach altem schwedischen Brauch handeln???? #c 

Ich fand es pervers, als der SCHWEDISCHE Hütten- und Campingplatzbetreiber bei Venjan meinen Hechtkopf haben wollte und ihn an den Baum in der Einfahrt zu den anderen nagelte !!

Mir scheint, dass einige Schweden nicht wissen, was sie nicht gerne sehen |rolleyes
und deswegen so handeln, wie sie eigentlich nicht wollen.


----------



## tidecutter (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*

mir auch ganz neu. nie gehört sowas. hört sich aber nicht gut an!


----------



## carphunter-sobota (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*

sowas höre ich zum erstenmanl...welcher angler kommt nur auf solche ideen


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*



carphunter-sobota schrieb:


> sowas höre ich zum erstenmanl...welcher angler kommt nur auf solche ideen


 
SCHWEDEN !!! :m


----------



## Schwedenulli (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*

@ Toni

Ich wiederhole jetzt noch ein letztes Mal, daß es in erster Linie um *Menge* und *Größe* und *Standort* geht.
Es ist ganz sicher *NICHT* Brauch in Schweden, *solche Mengen* Hechtköpfe innerhalb so kurzer Zeit aufzuhängen ( oder überhaupt so viele Hechte zu fangen - hier geht`s eher um Barsch oder Zander - aber das ist ein anderes Thema ! ).
Und sicherlich werden gar keine aufgehängt bzw. überhaupt mitgenommen, die *unter Mindestmaß* sind. Wenn DEUTSCHE Angler diesen schwedischen Brauch dann so pervertieren, kommt das nun mal nicht gut an.
Da ich hier wohne und von mehreren verärgerten Schweden auf diesen Baum angesprochen wurde, habe ich den Thread in`s Board gestellt.
Damit sind meine Beiträge zu diesem Thema beendet, für mich gibt`s hierzu nichts mehr zu sagen oder zu erklären.
Nehmt es an, oder lasst es bleiben!

Gruß

Ulli


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*



Schwedenulli schrieb:


> @ Toni
> 
> Ich wiederhole jetzt noch ein letztes Mal, daß es in erster Linie um *Menge* und *Größe* und *Standort* geht.
> Es ist ganz sicher *NICHT* Brauch in Schweden, *solche Mengen* Hechtköpfe innerhalb so kurzer Zeit aufzuhängen ( oder überhaupt so viele Hechte zu fangen - hier geht`s eher um Barsch oder Zander - aber das ist ein anderes Thema ! ).
> ...


 
Ganz schön aufgeregt Junge !!! :m ... aber war ja zum letzten Mal #6 .. ist auch gut so ..

denn diese Art in populistischer Weise Deutsche Angler immer wieder als schlecht darzustellen mag deine Art zu sein ... ich finde sie dumm, dümmer, am dümmsten ...
insbesondere, weil sich deine Aussagen dauernd widersprechen ...
ich scanne mal das Foto bei Gelegenheit ein, weil ich es pervers und abartig fand, wie die SCHWEDEN die Hechtköpfe annagelten .... aber als Gast kritisiert man nicht ...


----------



## iguana417 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*

Mich würde mal interessieren, wieviele (deutsche) Angler in dieser beschriebenen Woche dort geangelt haben.
Ich meine wenn dort 10 Leute vor Ort waren, und die in dieser Woche jeder pro Tag einen Hecht gefangen haben....  
Mal von der Untermassigkeit abgesehen.
Sind von hier aus alles nur Spekulationen. Und der Unterschied zwischen Untermassig und Massig kann recht klein sein. Ob man das dann an den Köpfen erkennt?


----------



## Sebÿ (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*

Hallo!
Ich finde es nicht verwunderlich das die Schweden das nicht
gut finden. Stelle sich mal einer vor, ein Schwede würde 
deutsche Bräuche maßlos übertreiben. Da wir ja Weltmeister im
kritisieren und jammern sind möchte ich die Reaktionen nicht miterleben.
Wenn soetwas ein schwedischer Brauch ist dann gehört er
nunmal den Schweden vorbehalten.
Ich werde nächsten Monat auch nach Schweden in Urlaub 
fahren und möchte auf gar keinen Fall 
als unerwünschter deutscher Gastangler angesehen sein.
Nun so hoffe ich, das ich in Schweden einen schönen Urlaub verbringen kann.
MfG
Sebastian


----------



## iguana417 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*

Und wenn es denn 60 angler waren, die alle einen hecht gefangen haben?   ist ja auch egal.
es wurde gesagt, es waren unsere mitbürger, 60 hechte, und teilweise untermassig. kann einer einen 49 kopf von nem 50er unterscheiden? ohne den rest des fisches?

das man es nicht übertreiben soll ist mir durchaus klar. werde es persöhnlich auch nicht machen.  Möchte auch in anderen ländern freundlich empfangen werden. aber zu dem jetzigen thema gibt es zu wenig anhaltspunkte, um das jetzt in irgeneinerweise aufs tiefste zu verurteilen.
im übrigen würde mich auch immer noch ein foto des baumes sehen. kann es mir so nicht ganz vorstellen.


----------



## MoritzzZZZzzz (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*

|kopfkrat
Ich könnte mich vor Lachen kringeln....
Wie hier wieder alle pervers und ekelhaft schreien.
Catch and Release ist pervers, Tiere fangen und essen auch, alles eine Frage des Standpunkts. 
Ob man nun ein schickes Präparat hat oder seine Beute anders präsentiert ist doch schnurz, einige haben auch Photos von ihren Fängen....kann man sich dann ewig daran aufgeilen! (wie ekelhaft....)
Alles was hier ekelhaft ist, sind untermaßige bzw eventuell gerade massige Fische und die Menge der Fischköpfe, die in einem bewohnten Gebiet vor sich hingammelt.
Mindestmaße* missachten (dann auch noch als Gast) und Mitmenschen mit Gestank belästigen ist nicht schön.... egal ob es einer von uns 80.000.000 Trotteln oder einer von den 8.000.000 schwedischen Schlafmützen war......

Schönen Tag noch und trinkt mal 'nen Hagebutentee, der beruhigt so schön




*auch wenn die Fische gerade das Maß hatten, sehen ihre Köpfe sehr untermaßig neben größeren Köpfen aus


----------



## Huntemann (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*

Die Bilder auf Storsloken.Se sind aber auch sehr seltsam.

Ist ein ganzer Hänger voll mit Hechten normal? |kopfkrat

Oder gibt es einen guten Grund? Forellensee und kein erwünschter Hechtbestand?


----------



## Zanderkisser (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ganz schön aufgeregt Junge !!! :m ... aber war ja zum letzten Mal #6 .. ist auch gut so ..
> 
> denn diese Art in populistischer Weise Deutsche Angler immer wieder als schlecht darzustellen mag deine Art zu sein ... ich finde sie dumm, dümmer, am dümmsten ...
> insbesondere, weil sich deine Aussagen dauernd widersprechen ...
> ich scanne mal das Foto bei Gelegenheit ein, weil ich es pervers und abartig fand, wie die SCHWEDEN die Hechtköpfe annagelten .... aber als Gast kritisiert man nicht ...


 
wie wahr, wie wahr...|bla:


----------



## Esoxfreund (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*

also ich find das absulut egal ob es Deutsche oder Schweden waren, da ist es auch falsch zu sagen, wenns Schweden waren haben wir uns nicht einzumischen...
geht hier auch nicht um C&R, das ist einfach mal dumm .. da sieht man mal wie wenig einige Leute in der Birne haben ...(damit mein ich die die den Baum gesetzt haben)
da ist scheinbar nichts noch weniger wie nichts  :v 
Hechte wie Abfall/ Müll zu behandeln, das ist echt das letzte ... da gibts keine Entschuldigung...


----------



## andre23 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*

....wenn es schweden waren haben wir uns auch nicht einzumischen....wir sollten uns unseren teil denken!!!....wenn ich hier jeden tag mit dieser einstellung....als deutscher alles besser wissen zu müssen und als moralaposte in den tag gehe...habe ich bald ein sehr beschränkten freundeskreis!!!....irgendwie ist diese einstellung des "belehren" wollens aus einigen deutschen köpfen wohl nicht wegzubekommen...gerade dieses hinterläßt einen schlechten eindruck...nach dem motto "typisch deutsch"...versuche es mal mit freundlichkeit...und dir stehen alle türen offen...

ps: ich empfinde es als beschämend...etwas mehr respekt vor land und leuten...im übigen waren es deutsche...und mein statment habe ich einige einträge zuvor geschrieben... 

mvh andré


----------



## aronson (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*

So einen `Trophäenbaum` habe ich im vorletzten Jahr auf Mossö gesehen, schön behangen mit allen Größen und meilenweit über `s Wasser stinkend. Wenn `s ein Brauch ist kann ich den nicht wirklich nachvollziehen, aber jedem Land seine Traditionen. Was mich an diesem Baum wirklich ankotzte waren die eindeutig untermaßigen Fische (und das konnte man sehr wohl erkennen).

In den letzten drei Jahren haben wir öfter mal genauer hingesehen, wenn sich in der Nähe befindliche `Angelkollegen` nicht zu schade waren etwas über handlange Hechte zu knüppeln. Bislang haben wir das noch mit einem Kopfschütteln abgetan, werden bei nächster Gelegenheit aber mit Sicherheit aktiv eingreifen. Was soll dieser Scheiß und vor allem: Was will man mit diesen mickrigen Fischchen??? Will uns nicht in den Kopf. Ist das Frust weil der ein oder andere mal einen Tag nichts gefangen hat? Werden Wettkämpfe abgehalten nach dem Motto wer fängt die Meisten? Mir kann keiner erzählen, dass 30cm-Hechte in irgendeiner Form sinnvoll verwertet werden können.

An diesem Baum auf Mossö hingen ca. 40 Hechte und drumherum konnte man weitere ca. 30 finden. Da wirft sich mir zudem die Frage auf was man mit diesen Mengen an Fisch eigentlich will? Für den täglichen Verzehr eindeutig zuviel. Wird der Rest mit nach Hause genommen, dem Nachbarn mal zeigen was für ein toller Angler man doch ist?

Dass hier die `Belehrungen` u.a. als typisch deutsch kritisiert werden verstärkt wohl eher den Eindruck, dass die Zahl der Ignoranten stetig wächst. Was gibt es nicht zu verstehen, wenn Uli darauf hinweist keine untermaßigen Fische zu töten und die gefangenen Mengen in einem sinnvollen Rahmen zu halten??  Wer so einfach gehaltene Kritik als Angriff auf sein eigenes Verhalten versteht hat mit der Angel in der Hand an keinem Gewässer der Welt etwas verloren!!


----------



## maesox (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*

....soooo viele böse Geister gibts doch gar nimmer!!#d #d 

maesox


----------



## andre23 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*

@aronson: ich glaube du hast meinen beitrag nicht so ganz verstanden#c....ignoranten|kopfkrat...sicher nicht....und mit solchen leuten stelle ich mich sicher nicht auf eine stufe...

....ich sehe es als pervers an wenn es deutsche hobbyangler just for fun machen...bei einem schwedischen fischer der es aus tradition macht habe ich es zu respektieren, auch wenn es mir nicht gefällt...ich habe es einige male erlebt wie deutsche angler skandinavische freunde belehren wollten(fische hältern ect.)...hier gibt es andere gesetze/traditionen als in deutschland und das hat man zu respektieren....wenn du mal schaust wo ich lebe wird dir sicher einiges klar...

....es wirft kein gutes licht auf uns deutsche angler wenn wir so einen baum anlegen....aber sicher auch nicht wenn wir uns als "besserwisser" im ausland bewegen...:m


----------



## aronson (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*

Hast ja Recht. Als deutscher Gast wo auch immer den Einheimischen über sein Land zu belehren haut natürlich nicht hin. Wir meinen schon das Gleiche.

Mir will einfach nicht in den Kopf, warum ganz einfache Regeln des gesunden Menschenverstandes von einigen sogenannten Anglern mit Füßen getreten werden.

Es stellt sich jemand hin (sogar ein mehr oder weniger Einheimischer) spricht diese einfachen Regeln an und bittet um Berücksichtigung. Und tatsächlich gibt es dann Leute die nichts Besseres zu tun haben als jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage zu legen, sich auf den Schlips getreten fühlen und, da bin ich mir sicher, rein gar nichts an Ihrer Verhaltensweise ändern oder ändern wollen. Das ist mitunter typisch deutsch.

P.s.: Ich bin weder Gast noch Fan vom Uli.


----------



## Baddy89 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*



honeybee schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um ganze hechte, sondern um die Köpfe. Zum anderen meinst Du bestimmt Haken und nicht Hacken.



lool, das hatte ich überlesen ^^ Dachte er meint ne Gartenhacke zum Beet pflügen 

Also kenne sowas nur von Leuten, die nach ein paar Tagen im Sommer den Kopf als Trophäe abholen wollen, aber ca. 60 ?!

Das ist schon übelst...


----------



## ostfriesengerd (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*

Das ist so eine alte Methode, die Köpfe zu präparieren. Brummer legen Eier, daraus kommen Maden, die das gesamte Fleisch und Fett herausfressen. Übrig bleibt dann der trockene Kopf. Wurde mit Klarlack paarmal übergepinselt und fertig war die Trophäe.Ins Maul wurde vorher noch ein Stock gesteckt, damit das schön offen bleibt. Habe dieses mal am Diemelsee in den 50er Jahren gesehen. Die Dinger hingen an einem Bootshaus und stanken fürchterlich.


----------



## Margaux (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*



Schwedenulli schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole jetzt noch ein letztes Mal, daß es in erster Linie um *Menge* und *Größe* und *Standort* geht.
> Es ist ganz sicher *NICHT* Brauch in Schweden, *solche Mengen* Hechtköpfe innerhalb so kurzer Zeit aufzuhängen ( oder überhaupt so viele Hechte zu fangen)
> Gruß
> Ulli


 


aronson schrieb:


> ... dass die Zahl der Ignoranten stetig wächst. Was gibt es nicht zu verstehen, wenn Uli darauf hinweist keine untermaßigen Fische zu töten und die gefangenen Mengen in einem sinnvollen Rahmen zu halten?? Wer so einfach gehaltene Kritik als Angriff auf sein eigenes Verhalten versteht hat mit der Angel in der Hand an keinem Gewässer der Welt etwas verloren!!


 
|good: Dem ist eigentlich nichts mehr hinzuzfügen. Die Aussagen von Schwedenulli sind eindeutig, er hat sie gar dreimal in diesem Thread wiederholt: es ist Raubbau an der Natur (durch deutsche Angler als Gast in Schweden) und entspricht NICHT irgendwelchen Traditionen, so viele Hechtköpfe auf einmal an exponierter Stelle aufzuhängen. PUNKT.
Wer anderes behauptet, der WILL es einfach nicht verstehen (siehe Zitat von aronson). 

Grüße an alle vernünftigen Angler, die sich als Gast in einem fremden Land verstehen, sich als solche respektvoll verhalten und sich nicht die Kühltruhen (mit z.T. untermaßigen) Fischen füllen #h.

Alle anderen sollten sich mal fragen, warum das Angeln in Deutschland immer stärker reglementiert ist (und nicht immer die Schuld bei anderen suchen) und wann es in anderen Ländern auch bald so sein wird.

Margaux


----------



## avoelkl (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*

Danke Margaux,



			
				Margaux schrieb:
			
		

> Dem ist eigentlich nichts mehr hinzuzfügen. Die Aussagen von Schwedenulli sind eindeutig, er hat sie gar dreimal in diesem Thread wiederholt: es ist Raubbau an der Natur (durch deutsche Angler als Gast in Schweden) und entspricht NICHT irgendwelchen Traditionen, so viele Hechtköpfe auf einmal an exponierter Stelle aufzuhängen. PUNKT.
> Wer anderes behauptet, der WILL es einfach nicht verstehen (siehe Zitat von aronson).



Es erfüllt mich nur mit entsetzen, wenn ich lese wie viele Boardmitglieder (und damit leider Angler) auch noch versuchen, das ganze zu rechtfertigen oder zu verharmlosen.
:v


----------



## esox82 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*



avoelkl schrieb:


> Danke Margaux,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

da geb ich dir völlig recht,so etwas kann man nicht rechtfertigen,sondern nur bestrafen


----------



## Michael2007 (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*

Jeder biegt sich seine Moral sowieso selber zurecht. 
Was meint ihr eigentlich wieviele zurückgestzte Fische verenden? Das sich gerade C&R Angler über die schöne Tradition der Hechtbäume mokieren, finde ich doch schon sehr absurd.

meikel


----------



## maesox (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*



Michael2007 schrieb:


> Jeder biegt sich seine Moral sowieso selber zurecht.
> Was meint ihr eigentlich wieviele zurückgestzte Fische verenden? Das sich gerade C&R Angler über die schöne Tradition der Hechtbäume mokieren, finde ich doch schon sehr absurd.
> 
> meikel


 






#d #d #d #d .....und wie viele Menschen in Afrika verhungern,obwohl man aus den vielen Hechtköpfen "leckere" Fischsuppe machen könnte!!!|uhoh: |uhoh: 

....man man man meikel,Was hat das denn jetzt mit C&R zu tun|kopfkrat ????? Man kanns auch austreten!!!|uhoh: 



TL maesox


----------



## Margaux (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*



maesox schrieb:


> ....man man man meikel,Was hat das denn jetzt mit C&R zu tun|kopfkrat ????? Man kanns auch austreten!!!|uhoh:
> TL maesox


 
|good: |good: 

@Meikel
...und woher willst Du denn überhaupt wissen, daß avoelkl, esox82 und ich C&R-Angler sind??

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Michael2007 (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*

Ich wollte keinen pers. kritisieren. Die Kernaussage sollte sein 

       "Jeder biegt sich seine Moral selber zurecht".

Meikel


----------



## maesox (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*



Michael2007 schrieb:


> Ich wollte keinen pers. kritisieren. Die Kernaussage sollte sein
> 
> "Jeder biegt sich seine Moral selber zurecht".
> 
> Meikel


 




........eben nicht jeder!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Fins (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*

Naja und mit C&R hat ein Hechtbaum so gegen Null zu tun, es sei denn man releast irgendwann den Baum ins Wasser. |kopfkrat
Wenn so ein Hechtbaum in Scandi eine Tradition hat, ist es auch ok. Denn ich glaube nicht, das alle Hechte binnen einer Woche gefangen und aufgehangen werden, vielmehr wohl über einen längeren Zeitraum.


----------



## maesox (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*

Wenn ich an die Hechtangelei in Schweden denke,fallen mir immer automatisch die ersten Bilder zu diesem Thema ein und dazu gehört diese lange Tradition der "Hechtbäume" oder Hüttenfasaden an denen die Köpfe aufgehängt wurden!!!

Das sind eben Bräuche#c 


Wenn das irgendwelche Touri`s aus Spaß nachmachen,finde ich das auch unter aller Sau!!!!!




TL maesox


----------



## esox82 (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*

ganz genau maesox,so sehe ich das auch!
mit C&R hat das nichts zu tun,mit moral auch nichts,sondern mit dummheit,ignoranz und respektlosigkeit
mfg Andy


----------



## aronson (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*

Will die C+R-Diskussion gar nicht großartig entfachen, aber darunter verstehe ich einen Fisch im deutlich lebensfähigem Zustand zurückzusetzen. Moralisch kenne ich keine einwandfreiere Verhaltensweise.

... und ich biege mir auch ganz sicher nicht irgendeine Moral zurecht! Wie schon erwähnt, in aller Regel reicht der gesunde Menschenverstand und den spreche ich diversen Angelkollegen definitiv ab.


----------



## maesox (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*



aronson schrieb:


> Will die C+R-Diskussion gar nicht großartig entfachen, aber darunter verstehe ich einen Fisch im deutlich lebensfähigem Zustand zurückzusetzen. Moralisch kenne ich keine einwandfreiere Verhaltensweise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zoddl (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*

Zwar etwas verspätet, aber immerhin 

Dieses Zitat stand in einem Posting auf Seite 2:


> Es handelt sich um eine Jahrhundert alte Tradition in dem der Angler dem Fisch und der Natur Respekt verweist. Mit dem auf hängen des Kopfes läst der Fischer den Geist des Fischen am Wasser und lässt diesen an seinem Ort. Viel glaubten es bringe Unglück die Köpfe nach Hause zu nehmen, da die Geister in diesem Ort nicht frei wären!



Wieviele von den Leuten die hier gepostet haben, haben dieses Zitat *wirklich *gelesen?
Wie kann man das Handeln von jemanden als respektlos bezeichnen, wenn er damit Respekt erweisen will?
Das ist doch absoluter Schwachfug!

Und wie verhält man sich in einem Land *richtig*, in dem es so einen Brauch gibt?
Den gefangenen Hecht, sofern man ihn verwerten möchte, an / in der Ferienwohnung versorgen und anschliessend den Hechtkopf (waidgerecht und "respektvoll") im Müll entsorgen? Macht bestimmt Eindruck bei denjenigen einheimischen Anglern, die diesen Brauch noch aus voller Überzeugung pflegen! So wird nen Kinofilm draus!

Und vielleicht hätte man sich vorher mal fragen sollen, warum so viele Hechtköpfe in *einem* Baum hängen? Über den ganzen See, je nach Fangstelle verteilt, wäre ja schliesslich auch gegangen? Dann müffelt wenigstens der ganze See gleich ...gut.


Vom Sinn her, beziehungsweise von dem Ziel, das dieser Brauch verfolgt, bin ich ganz ehrlich schon beeindruckt! Auch wenn ich hier davon zum ersten Mal lese...
Der deutsche fängt seinen Hecht, schlägt ihn waidgerecht und fachmännisch ab, macht ihn "küchenfertig" (was ne Farce beim Thema Respekt) und zwei Wochen später ist vom Hecht nur noch eine schwindende Erinnerung übrig. Eventuell noch ein Foto in standesgemässer Poser - Manier!

Und nun regt er sich über einem ihm fremden Brauch auf???

Aber vielleicht hab ich ja auch nur alles falsch verstanden... 

Zoddl


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*

@Zoddl

#6 #6 


Es ist halt mal Sitte bei vielen hier, dass was andere machen, gut ist, solange es nicht Deutsche machen.

Fazit: Schweden wenn so handeln, dann hat man es zu respektieren, wenn deutsche Angler es machen, fangen wir wieder mit der Beschimpung an.
In keinem anderen meiner Hobbies kenne ich diese hier gepflegte Art, das Handeln der anderen, die dasselbe Hobby ausüben, so zu begutachten und ständig derart zu kritisieren und zu beschimpfen.

Aber macht in Ullis Werbetread nur weiter so #6


----------



## Margaux (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Aber macht in Ullis Werbetread nur weiter so #6



Irgendwie werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, das es einigen eher genau darum geht, gegen Ulli zu schreiben. Das habe ich in anderen Threads auch schon gelesen. Wo ist Euer Problem? Ich habe in diesem Thread jedenfalls keine Werbung von Ulli für seine Ferienhäuser gelesen. 

Und daß Ihr Ullis Text einfach nicht verstehen WOLLT, zeigen ja Eure letzten Beiträge.

Im übrigen kenne ich  Ulli nicht persönlich, sondern nur schriftlich aus dem AB. Ich bin WoMo-Urlauber, miete als keine Fereinhäuser an.

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Michel_Fisherman (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*

noch nie gehört -.-

echt *******


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*

#c 





Margaux schrieb:


> Ich bin WoMo-Urlauber, miete als keine Fereinhäuser an.
> 
> Grüße,
> Margaux


 
Und ich WoWa-Urlaube und werde August/September wieder in Schweden und Norwegen sein ... vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal beim Angeln #h

es muss nicht DIREKT Werbung für Ferienhäuser sein und die anderen Treads interessieren mich nicht, auch wenn die Beiträge in der Tat sehr auffällig waren |rolleyes ...

gegen Ulli habe ich bisher nie etwas geschrieben ... also schön sachlich bleiben  


die Aussge meines Postings aber zielte auf anderes hin ... das "Leben und Leben lassen" (und nicht das ewige Vorhalten, wie man schon wieder als Deutscher wo falsch macht) im gemeinsamen Hobby  .. und daran krankt es zunehmend ...


----------



## Margaux (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*



Margaux schrieb:


> Irgendwie werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, das es einigen eher genau darum geht, gegen Ulli zu schreiben. Das habe ich in anderen Threads auch schon gelesen. Wo ist Euer Problem? Ich habe in diesem Thread jedenfalls keine Werbung von Ulli für seine Ferienhäuser gelesen.



Um es dann doch mal auf den Punkt zu bringen:

Man könnte vermuten, daß einige bewußt gegen Schwedenulli schreiben, weil sie ihm seinen offensichtlichen Erfolg mit seinen Ferienhäusern mißgönnen ...oder vielleicht selber nicht so erfolgreich sind... 

Bei Kommentaren wie "schreibt nur weiter in Ullis Werbethread" könnte man den Eindruck jedenfalls bekommen. 

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Veit (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*

Echt zu kotzen sowas!
Hats aber wohl auch in Deutschland schon gegeben, am Schweriner See wenn ich mich nicht irre. Da war damals auch ein Foto in der Angelzeitung.


----------



## carassius (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*



@dr! schrieb:


> jo finde ich auch echt krank ... haste mal ein foto?
> kann mir nicht vorstellen wie dumm man sein muss um sowas zu machen! kein respekt mehr vor den tieren


 

ganz deiner meinung, echt geschmacklos.#q  ich habe sowas schon mal auf ein foto gesehen.Ich schau mal im netz bei einem anderen forum.


----------



## carassius (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*

Gefunden!
Ich denke mal sowas ist ein Hechtbaum.
Zum Kotzen so etwas.


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*



Margaux schrieb:


> Um es dann doch mal auf den Punkt zu bringen:
> 
> Man könnte vermuten, daß einige bewußt gegen Schwedenulli schreiben, weil sie ihm seinen offensichtlichen Erfolg mit seinen Ferienhäusern mißgönnen ...oder vielleicht selber nicht so erfolgreich sind...
> 
> ...


 
Du solltest dich mal etwas entspannen ...|wavey:


----------



## Fisch(an)fänger (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*

Irgendwie versteh ich die Aufregung nicht ganz. Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, ging es Uli hauptsächlich um die Menge  (die Maße lasse ich mal aussen vor)und den damit verbundenen Gestank. 
Ich habe letzes Jahr am Bolmen in der Nähe von Urshult selbst das erste Mal im Leben so einen Baum gesehen. Angelegt defenitiv von Schweden, den ausser uns weit und breit keine Germanen (und wir waren leider nicht angeln). Es waren zwei Hecht und ein Zanderkopf. Von der Tradition kannte ich nichts, ich bin einfach davon ausgegeangen das es zu präparieren angelegt war.  
Der Ort war ein Naturcampingplatz (unbelegt) und direkt am Baum war ein Tisch zum Schuppen/ausnehmen der Fische. Inkusive Eimer und Schaufel um die Innereien vergraben zu können. Da wir zu dem Zeitpunkt flauschige 15 Grad mit herrlich warmen Regen hatten, hielt sich der Geruch auch in Grenzen.
Und bitte warum sollten deutsche Angler dieser Tradition (bitte nicht in der Menge) nicht folgen dürfen. Normarlerweise wirft man uns Deutschen doch vor das wir uns in fremden Ländern nicht anpassen können und ständig versuchen "Deutsche Tugenden" einzuführen.

Ich für meinen Teil habe es in Schweden (und ich war bisher 14 mal dort) immer so gehalten, möglichst spät als Tourist erkannt zu werden und einige Eigenheiten der Schweden gerne angenommen, und sei es auch nur während des Urlaubs.

Gruß
Fischanfänger (der garnicht soviel schreiben wollte)


----------



## avoelkl (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*

Man o man, jetzt klinke ich mich endgültig aus dem Thread aus. Wenn ich die Beiträge der letzten beiden seiten lese z.B. 


			
				Michael2007 schrieb:
			
		

> Jeder biegt sich seine Moral sowieso selber zurecht.
> Was meint ihr eigentlich wieviele zurückgestzte Fische verenden? Das sich gerade C&R Angler über die schöne Tradition der Hechtbäume mokieren, finde ich doch schon sehr absurd.


oder


			
				Toni 1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Fazit: Schweden wenn so handeln, dann hat man es zu respektieren, wenn deutsche Angler es machen, fangen wir wieder mit der Beschimpung an.
> In keinem anderen meiner Hobbies kenne ich diese hier gepflegte Art, das Handeln der anderen, die dasselbe Hobby ausüben, so zu begutachten und ständig derart zu kritisieren und zu beschimpfen.
> 
> Aber macht in Ullis Werbetread nur weiter so #6


 
und noch ein paar weitere sehr intelligente Aussagen, dann kann ich nur noch den Kopf schütteln. Erstens können viele noch nicht lesen und zweitens sind viele anscheinend wirklich nicht in der Lage zu verstehen, um was hier eigentlich geht.|kopfkrat

Zur Aufklärung in Bezug auf Brauch und Hechtbäume:

Wikipedia:
_Ein *Brauch* ist eine Handlung, die nicht beliebig oder spontan abläuft, sondern einer bestimmten Regelmäßigkeit und Wiederkehr bedarf, ferner einer brauchausübenden Gruppe, für die dieses Handeln eine Bedeutung erlangt, sowie einen durch Anfang und Ende gekennzeichneten Handlungsablauf, dessen formale wie zeichenhafte Sprache der Trägergruppe bekannt sein muss._

==> Wenn also eine deutsche Gruppe von Angler, in Schweden einen schwedischen Brauch "nachäfft" und dann auch noch falsch (keine Schwede !! würde 60 teilweise Untermaßige Hechte in der Nähe von Häusern in einer Woche an einen Baum nageln) dann handelt es sich hier nicht um eine Respektbekundung, sondern um eine Beleidigung eines Gastlandes.

Versucht doch einfach mal in arabischen Ländern gewisse (für Einheimische übliche) bräuche nachzuäffen und macht dabei einen kleinen Fehler..............


1. Im ersten Post von Schwedenulli nur eine gut gemeinte Bitte. Leider sind hier einige zu dumm #q#q das zu verstehen:


			
				Schwedenulli schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Habe leider in dieser Woche wieder einen "Hechtbaum" entdeckt.
> Ca. 60 frische Hechtköpfe an den Ästen einer Tanne befestigt.
> ...


 
Ende !!!


----------



## Margaux (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*



avoelkl schrieb:


> Man o man, jetzt klinke ich mich endgültig aus dem Thread aus. ... viele sind anscheinend wirklich nicht in der Lage zu verstehen, um was es hier eigentlich geht.|kopfkrat


 
Dem gibt es nichts mehr hinzuzufügen! Ich schließe mich an und klinke mich ebenfalls aus.

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## maesox (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Leider wieder passiert - HECHTBAUM!*

So mach ichs auch.........es geht ja jetzt um "wichtigeres" #d

Ursprüngliches Thema waren sogenannte "Hechtbäume",was ich echt interessant fand !! 



maesox


----------

